# myuo8o2 - want to see my pomps pics?-11/27/10



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

All I can say is - WOW - pomps have been chewing hard last several days at PlayALinda - I limited 2 days in a row, and had 5 pomps on Wed.

Bait of choice is clam - frozen or fresh.

They are really far out pass second bar.

Go have some fun guys/gals.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

so dvo, i am heading to flageler pier on sunday. will the pompanos be there?


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

WOW, that is a really nice catch. Can you explain how to get past the second bar. 

What is up with the midget Pomp second one from the left. LOL


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Very nice DVO! I should have gone ahead and come down there yesterday. Decided on Matanzas and did get one pomp. Likewise it was out far. I'll be down there a week from Friday (12-10) and again on 12-18.:fishing:


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Second one is NOt a midget - he was bent due to on ice too long. He's 12" or little longer.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

smacks fanatic said:


> so dvo, i am heading to flageler pier on sunday. will the pompanos be there?



smacks fanatic, I have not fish that part of state, can't help you man. But you never know what down there in the water, just go ahead and have some fun fishing :fishing:


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

DVO said:


> Second one is NOt a midget - he was bent due to on ice too long. He's 12" or little longer.


Hahahaha, oh dag now I see. It really does looks like the tail is on the ground but now I see differently.


----------



## AIRBORNE (Aug 29, 2010)

DVO said:


> They are really far out pass second bar.


How did you get past the 2nd sand bar? Were you on a boat? lol!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

AIRBORNE said:


> How did you get past the 2nd sand bar? Were you on a boat? lol!


Waded out to your chest and launch as hard as you can - I hope this is clear enough, LOL.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

AIRBORNE said:


> How did you get past the 2nd sand bar? Were you on a boat? lol!


Thanks for asking the question a second time. I am finding out that if getting the correct set up, wading out might not be necessary.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

*If you dont mind me asking...*

What lot were you at and about how far would you say the second bar is! Im guessing you were on a incoming tide? I fished lot 6 last wednesday and got 2 blues, 2 small pomps and a few undersize whiting. I dont think i was getting far enough out though...


----------



## AIRBORNE (Aug 29, 2010)

DVO said:


> Waded out to your chest and launch as hard as you can - I hope this is clear enough, LOL.


Damn! I'd be afraid of the Rip Current, going that deep.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I tried Sunglow but caught nothing. So I still have not seen my pomp this season but good job DVO. I know your secret but I still have problem to get my bait that far even though I have already 4 reels damaged by waves during wading. I need some heavy duty salt water resistant reels.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

myuo8o2 said:


> I tried Sunglow but caught nothing. So I still have not seen my pomp this season but good job DVO. I know your secret but I still have problem to get my bait that far even though I have already 4 reels damaged by waves during wading. I need some heavy duty salt water resistant reels.



How's about Penn 7500SS spinning, Made in USA version?, I have 2 of them for sale. Let's me know if you interested.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

myuo8o2 said:


> I tried Sunglow but caught nothing. So I still have not seen my pomp this season but good job DVO. I know your secret but I still have problem to get my bait that far even though I have already 4 reels damaged by waves during wading. I need some heavy duty salt water resistant reels.


this little kid caught a nice sized one(4-5 pounds)in the first trough at flagler. the trough was about three feet-5feet deep.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

pierjunky said:


> What lot were you at and about how far would you say the second bar is! Im guessing you were on a incoming tide? I fished lot 6 last wednesday and got 2 blues, 2 small pomps and a few undersize whiting. I dont think i was getting far enough out though...


I was at south side of lot 1. I have one 12' light rod with 3 oz sputnik sinker, and one 13'4" custom light rod with 4 oz sputnik, and both with shimano stradic 8000 reels, and most importance is I used 20 Lbs PowerPro line.

I am sure you did not launch your bait far enough - the guy next to me had the same problem - all he caught were whiting - we were about 20 feet apart.

I hope this will help you as far as tackle. Happy fishing.


----------



## groovyfluidfish (Dec 2, 2010)

i may be interested in your penn reels if you still have them. how much do you want for them?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

They both look and function like brand new (9.75/10). I want $95 each shipped to your door.


----------

